
Let’s stop trivializing design work - trevorturk
https://medium.com/@jonasdowney/lets-stop-trivializing-design-work-c4beb48a339c#.u1qg41iqr
======
twotavol
I can pull open inkscape and make an okay logo for an application in a few
hours and have it meet all the criteria listed in that article. Its an icon.
You aren't moving heaven and earth, you're just pulling verts around until you
make something that people can click on to launch your app. I'm going to
repeat an earlier comment I made on this because I've really come to hate the
design/UI/UX 'image' in the last few years.

>Design is getting so pretentious and haughty. The icon design evolution
video, the article littered with artistic buzzwords, all this song and dance
for a circle in a squircle over a gradient. And the Layout, Hyperloop and
Boomerang symbols are arguably even more useless and confusing than before.

